# Vancouver BC area breeders



## Kainen (Mar 18, 2003)

Hi, my wife and I are looking at getting a female black & tan shepherd this spring/summer and have been looking at a few breeders in our are area (Vancouver BC ) and have already visited a few;
Bullinger, Moorland, Veinotte and Fonseca and do not any red flags with any of them at the moment & it would more be a matter of timing and getting the female we desire in our choice of one of them.


We have also been looking at Woodside and Kohlein on Vancouver Island and hoping to visit them soon too.We are wondering if anyone has had some contact in the past or experience with any of these breeders I mentioned or have any other breeders in our area you know of and can recommend, thank you in advance for your help.


We have shepherds most of our live so we are experienced shepherd owners and know what to look for and the questions to ask. Our last female passed away last year at 14 and unfortunately the breeder we got her from has since retired and so has the breeder we got our last male from so we are starting from scratch again so to speak & are just trying to make the most informed decision we can for future family member.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

These older threads have some suggestions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/662641-any-breeders-vancouver-bc.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...der-british-columbia-bullinger-shepherds.html

Good luck in your puppy search!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

My partner had a Bullinger female. We adored her. He’ll be getting a male show line from her again in the future.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

vom Kleetal Kennels

Andrea is a well known IPO judge. Superb person!


----------



## Kainen (Mar 18, 2003)

Thanks all for your replies and had looked through all the previous threads and found them helpful. I am surprised though that I see no mention of Fonseca Shepherds in nay if these forums as she has been breeding for awhile now in the Vancouver area, maybe take that as a good thing ?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Kainen said:


> Thanks all for your replies and had looked through all the previous threads and found them helpful. I am surprised though that I see no mention of Fonseca Shepherds in nay if these forums as she has been breeding for awhile now in the Vancouver area, maybe take that as a good thing ?


Interesting as the OP in this older thread also asked about Fonseca Shepherds and received no replies:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/628346-bc-breeder-questions.html

I looked on the website and there are puppies available so you may want to contact her and visit with her. I would also suggest looking on Fonseca Shepherds Facebook page and if possible, messaging some of the puppy owners who have posted. Also reviewing this thread on what questions to ask : http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## Kainen (Mar 18, 2003)

We ae going for our second visit to Tracey @ Bullinger see a lot of posts mentioning her and almost all very positive but not too many recent ones ? Also hoping to visit Kohlein on Vancouver Island but don't see any mention on the forum of this kennel ?


----------



## JustinM509 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Bullinger*



Kainen said:


> We ae going for our second visit to Tracey @ Bullinger see a lot of posts mentioning her and almost all very positive but not too many recent ones ? Also hoping to visit Kohlein on Vancouver Island but don't see any mention on the forum of this kennel ?


Hi there, I've been reading through your thread as I am also interested in a puppy from Bullinger Shepherds. I've talked to Tracy over the phone and exchanged emails but live a bit too far to come visit yet. I saw that you mentioned that you had visited her once already and were planning another. If you could send a PM, any insight would be awesome! 

(I can't send messages yet, not enough posts!)


----------



## Kainen (Mar 18, 2003)

I can 't send any pm's yet as don't have enough posts yet sorry


----------



## Kainen (Mar 18, 2003)

Kainen said:


> I can 't send any pm's yet as don't have enough posts yet sorry


I will say quickly at though she is extremely knowledgeable and has beautiful dogs, and we will probably get a pup from her , will send a pm when I can if you want more details or pm me after your visit and we can chat.


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## Cody (Aug 3, 2011)

I can relate to what you are going thru right now. I got my shepherds from Silverhill Kennels years ago but they are no longer breeding. I've been looking for several months and at times it can get overwhelming on which breeder to go with. Several that I've come across haven't updated their website in years or there is very little info about them out there. You can check this site for breeders in Canada, German Shepherd Dog Breeders - German Shepherd Puppies - German Shepherd Breeders Good luck in your search.


----------



## Kainen (Mar 18, 2003)

Cody said:


> I can relate to what you are going thru right now. I got my shepherds from Silverhill Kennels years ago but they are no longer breeding. I've been looking for several months and at times it can get overwhelming on which breeder to go with. Several that I've come across haven't updated their website in years or there is very little info about them out there. You can check this site for breeders in Canada, German Shepherd Dog Breeders - German Shepherd Puppies - German Shepherd Breeders Good luck in your search.


Thanks Cody looking like we are going to go with Fonseca hoping to get over this weekend to her place and put a down payment down for a female black & tan. Good luck with your search too any closer to finding anyone for yourself ?


----------



## Cody (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm also considering Fonseca but I've noticed that she's used Woodside alot in her breeding and I've read a few reviews concerning aggressiveness and digestive issues with Woodsides dogs. There's a couple on the island and out towards Cranbrook that I want to look into. There is just so little info out there regarding local breeders that it's hard to make a decision.


----------



## Kainen (Mar 18, 2003)

Cody said:


> I'm also considering Fonseca but I've noticed that she's used Woodside alot in her breeding and I've read a few reviews concerning aggressiveness and digestive issues with Woodsides dogs. There's a couple on the island and out towards Cranbrook that I want to look into. There is just so little info out there regarding local breeders that it's hard to make a decision.


She used as were many other breeders back when Woodside had a better dogs she hasn't in recent years as Woodside dogs and reputation has declined as you stated. But we feel comfortable so far with Jodi and we do know of a couple people who have had her dogs and were happy with them. We also know other breeders in this area and on the Island use Fonseca males a lot for their breeding programs too.


We did just put down payment this weekend at Fonscea for female and will be getting her in early April, we hope we made the right decision but I guess time will tell. We feel it seems to be somewhat of risk no matter who you go with these days and more a matter of gut feeling than anything. I can keep you updated if you wish to see how it goes for us, fingers crossed.


----------



## Sandhu (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey i was looking to buy a puppy. How was your dog from fonscea


----------

